# Hylafax und Ports

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

es geht um den Zugriff auf meinen Faxserver mittels eine Java Clients. In diesem Fall setze ich http://yajhfc.berlios.de/ ein. Alles ok, sofern keine Firewall dazwischen hängt. Wenn ich den Hylafax-Port freischalte, kommt beim Verbindungstest zwar ein OK, doch er kann keine höheren Ports öffnen, um Daten auszutauschen. Sehe ich mir die verwendetn Ports an, ist das mehr als nur eine Hand voll.

Wie kann ich das Problem in den Griff bekommen?

Ich bin für alle Hinweise dankbar.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## arfe

Finde die port ranges für hylafax raus und öffne die Port Range entsprechend.

Hier ein Beispiel:

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 0/0 -d 195.55.55.78 --sport 513:65535 --dport 22 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT

--sport 513:65535  entspricht der Port Range 513 - 65535

----------

## LinuxTom

Das Problem: Das sind nicht immer die Gleichen und scheinen auch einige zu sein. Ist es vielleicht nicht einfacher alle Anfragen an den Server an eine imaginäre IP-Adresse zu richten und diese (incl. aller Ports) dann per SSH auf den Server umzuleiten?

----------

## arfe

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Das Problem: Das sind nicht immer die Gleichen und scheinen auch einige zu sein. Ist es vielleicht nicht einfacher alle Anfragen an den Server an eine imaginäre IP-Adresse zu richten und diese (incl. aller Ports) dann per SSH auf den Server umzuleiten?

 

Wie ich schon schrieb, finde die Port Range raus. Die Port Range wird auch bei Hylafax immer die Gleiche sein.

----------

## LinuxTom

Und wie finde ich die richtigen Ports heraus?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Die Port Range wird auch bei Hylafax immer die Gleiche sein.

 

Scheinbar nicht. Auf dem Server ändert sich immer wieder der Remote-Port. Wie komme ich jetzt weiter?

----------

## arfe

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Die Port Range wird auch bei Hylafax immer die Gleiche sein. 
> 
> Scheinbar nicht. Auf dem Server ändert sich immer wieder der Remote-Port. Wie komme ich jetzt weiter?

 

Du weiß was eine Port Range ist? Und das innerhalb dieser Range es auch dynamisch sein könnte?

Finde also die Port Range bei Hylafax raus. Google, Hylafax Website oder sonstwas.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich weiß, was das alles ist, doch jetzt anfangen zu suchen, da ich aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht alles frei geben wollte, will ich nur mit entsprechenden Werkzeugen. Und die kenne ich leider nicht alle. Mir wird aber nichts weiter übrig bleiben.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

